# Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!



## JudgeQ (29. Mai 2014)

*Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Hey PCGH-Community,

wie Ihr an der Überschrift erkennen könnt Suche ich ein Gaming Notebook.
Vorab ich habe schon einen Gaming-PC zuhause bin aber von Mo-Fr. nicht daheim und nur aus diesem Grund wage ich den schritt zu einem Gaming-Notebook.

Bitte berichtigt mich falls ich etwas Falsches zum Thema schreibe kenne mich aber im bereich Notebooks eher schlecht aus.
Hier erstmal ne Liste wie,wo,was sagt mir einfach wie es machbar ist für ~1500€

1. Wofür wird das Notebook benutzt?
- 60% zum Spielen, 30% zum Filme Schauen & 10% zum Surfen und etwas Office

2. Wie Teuer darf es sein?
- max.1500€ dadrunter gern gesehen sollte aber nicht 200€ weniger kosten und dafür leidet z.b. die Kühlung oder Grafikleistung drastisch. 

3. Größte,Mobilität, Akku, Tastatur, Sound
- soll 17,3" groß sein mit Full HD.
- Mobilität 17,3" können nicht Mobil sein 
- Akku kann gerne 2-3h aushalten für Office/Surfen aber sonst wird das Notebook am Netzteil angeschlossen sein wenn ich mal 1-2h Spiele und der Akku wird für diese Zeit entfernt
- Tastatur beleuchtet mit unterschiedlichen Farben und selbst einstellbar 
- Sound ist mir teilweise wichtig habe Externe Lautsprecher der Internet sollte aber auch schon gut sein sollte auch keine 5€ Soundkarte besitzen

4. Bestimmte Hardware erwünscht?
- CPU ein i7 der zur Grafikkarte halt passt!
- Nvidia GTX ...M denke an eine GTX 860M, 870M oder 880M weis aber nicht welche von den dreien im P/L verhältniss die Nase vorn hat. Der Wichtigste punkt die Grafikkarte sollte auch Vernünftig gekühlt werden!
- HDD 7200U/Min 500GB bis 1TB
- SSD für das Betriebssystem sowie paar kleinere Programme sollte eine 128GB bzw. 256GB große reichen wie es das Budget halt erlaubt
- mit Blu-Ray Laufwerk 
- W-lan sowie Bluetooth
- ab 8GB RAM

5. Das Gehäuse 
*dieser Punkt ist mir sehr wichtig habe mir schon einiges angeschaut bekomme da aber mehr Kopfschmerzen als daraus schlau zu werden.
- Sollte eine gute - sehr gute Lüftung haben was Natürlich kein Slim Gehäuse schafft ist mir auch recht so kann ruhig etwas dicker sein
- und bloß kein Klavierlack - es muss MATT sein 
- wenn es noch gut aussieht oder ein Gaming Touch hat gerne aber kein muss.

6. Was wird damit Gespielt?
* von jedem etwas - Ich Zocke nicht möchte aber wenn dann in ruhe mal ein Spiel auch genießen.
- z.b. Crysis 2/3, CoD Ghost o.ä., Titan Quest, Sacred 2, Anno 2070, Guild Wars 2, Final Fantasy a Realm Reborn, Need for Speed o.ä., Dead Island...

7. Was habe ich bis jetzt gefunden?
- GameMachines*-*_Valkyrie #

- DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine # 

- mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P704 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


- Meine Favoriten wären eine Konfiguration von Mifcom oder von Schenker XMG weiß bloß nicht welcher Hersteller mehr meinen Ansprüchen zusagt da ich leider beide nicht kenne - habe aber von Schenker XMG schon öfter gehört/gelesen wenn es um "Gaming"-Notebooks ging.
- Gaming Notebooks 17,3": High-End Laptops für Gamer | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

- http://www.mysn.de/start.asp?KategorienOrder=010;010&&source=webgains&siteid=111985


So, ich hoffe mal das ich es nicht Übertrieben habe und Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruß & noch einen schönen Herrentag an alle Herren hier im Forum


----------



## -sori- (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Der einzige Hersteller, der das (leise) kühlen im Griff hat, ist Asus mit den ROG-Notebooks.


----------



## iTzZent (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Was denn so aussieht:
ASUS ROG G750JS-T4065H (90NB04M1-M00670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1.5TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray (BD-ROM), DVD+/-RW  DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M, 3GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3",  1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Thunderbolt 10Gb/s, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1  (SD/MMC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit •  Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen, 5900mAh, 3h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 4.80kg •  Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock, 3D-Ready •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
*1514,-

*ein leiseres Gamingnotebook gibt es nicht in der Preisklasse. Die MSI GT Serie ist zwar schon recht leise und recht kühl, kommt da aber nicht ran. Dafür gibt es die MSI GT Serie für etwas weniger Geld und geringerem Gewicht.

MSI GT70-2PC87FD (001763-SKU72) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4810MQ, 4x 2.80GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M, 3GB, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort • Display: 17.3",  1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth • Cardreader: 3in1  (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen • Gewicht: 3.90kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1399,-

*Als gutes Optimum wäre da das baugleiche Medion
Medion Erazer X7829, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB (MD98774/30017330) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4710MQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 16GB  (2x 8GB) • Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray  (BD-ROM), DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M, 3GB, HDMI •  Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB  2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 •  Cardreader: 6in1 (SD/SDHC/SDCX/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: 3.0  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen  • Gewicht: 3.82kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1499,-

*Denn da gibt es denn gleich Windows 8.1 (liegt sogar als DVD mit im Paket!), mehr Ram, und eine SSD für 100Euro mehr dazu. Der Rest ist komplett identisch zum MSI GT70.

Und hier noch ne Alternative zum selber zusammenstellen...
One Gaming Notebook K73-4N2 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
 - ZUB Zubehör One Logo 
- PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook) 
- NB Grafik Notebook K73/K56/K33* 8192 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 880M*+ 279.99EUR 
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4710MQ 4x 2.5 GHz+ 114.99EUR 
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (1x 8192MB)+ 34.99EUR 
- NB 1. Festplatte 1000GB 5400upm+ 19.99EUR 
- NB Zusatzakku Inklusive Standard Akku 
- NB WLAN Mobile WLAN AC 3160 (*802.11b/g/n/ac*, Dualband, Bluetooth 4.0) 
- NB 1. Laufwerk 8x DVD+RW Brenner 
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert 
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie 
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support*
1,528.96EUR*


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

ich würde zu MSI greifen. Die sind extrem leistungsfähig. 

schau dir mal die gt70 Serie an.


----------



## JudgeQ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Noch mal dazu das Kühlen muss nicht Leise sein das ist mir egal Hauptsache die Kühlung - Kühlt auch


----------



## iTzZent (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Dann nehm das One.de oder wenn dir etwas weniger Grafikkartenleistung auch ausreicht, nehm das GT70.

Hier siehst du, welches Spiel mit welcher Grafikkarte läuft. Achte bitte auf die Einstellungen der Spiele in "hoch" und "maxium". Nur WatchDogs und Wolfenstein New Order wurden bei "hoch" in FullHD getestet, alle anderen in 1366x768.


----------



## Androlus (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

was spricht gegen den Medion?
Die One.de version ist doch teurer als der Medion und es fehlen sachen wie eine ssd und die Ram ist auch niedriger.

Habe aber auch gar keine ahnung, ist mir nur gerade so aufgefallen.

würde mir auch gern in dem Preis bereich ein Notebook holen.

Ich überlege auch gerae eventuell zwar bei One ein grundmodell zu bestellen aber über Minefactary aufzustocken da ich das gefühl habe das es dann günstiger kommt. oder eben den medion Kaufen wenn gegen den nichts spricht

Lg


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Ich würde aus Prinzip kein Medion kaufen ...     Aldi-Technik eben.   

Jeder einzelne PC oder Laptop den ich von denen kenne ist zum Haare raufen ...


----------



## Androlus (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

ja das habe ich auch gedacht
aber wenn es der baugleiche MSI ist dann ist doch klar das MSI ähnlich schlecht oder gut ist wie der Medion oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*



Androlus schrieb:


> ja das habe ich auch gedacht
> aber wenn es der baugleiche MSI ist dann ist doch klar das MSI ähnlich schlecht oder gut ist wie der Medion oder?


 
Wieso sind MSI und Medion baugleich?    Das bezweifle ich stark ... 

MSI baut seine eigenen Barebones,   Medion gehört zu Lenovo und wird deshalb bestimmt andere Barebones verwenden.  Und auch die Ausstattung ist verschieden.


----------



## -sori- (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Medion verwendet die MSI Barebones.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Ganz genau. Medion verwendet bei der Erazer Serie schon ewig MSI Barebones. Aktuell den MSI MS-16F4 (bei den 15.6" Geräten) welchen MSI in der GT60 Serie verwendet, den MSI MS-1763 (bei den 17.3" Geräten) welchen MSI in der GT70 Serie verwendet und den MSI GS70 Barebone, welchen Medion als Erazer X7611 verkauft.


----------



## Androlus (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

also, was würdet ihr sagen, was lohnt sich dann zu machen?
a)den Medion kaufen
b) bei One.de zusammenstellen
oder
c) one.de kaufen und dann aufrüsten über mindfactory

danke schonmal


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Bei one hättest du natürlich den Vorteil, dass alles ganz sicher zusammen passt und du im Garantiefall nur einen Ansprechpartner brauchst. Wenn du Ram und HDD/SSD extra kaufst, könnte es natürlich sein, dass du günstiger kommst, da mehr Auswahl da ist. Es hilft in diesem Fall nur vergleichen.


----------



## richmond (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Ich denke ich habe das beste aller Angebote gefunden, hoffe kann damit helfen ?!

Preis :  1599,- Euro

MSI GT70-2PE8H11FD3K Gaming Notebook i7-4810MQ SSD GTX880M ohne Windows


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

...  hab ich ihm auch schon empfohlen.  Bisher kam da aber nicht viel Begeisterung


----------



## Androlus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

wie rechtfertigen sich die 100 Euro mehr gegen über dem Medion?
Ich will mich nicht auf diesen Medion versteifen, habe auch bedenken da es die Firma von ALDI ist. 

Edit: habe die Antwort selbst gefunden wieso der teurer ist. (besserer Prozessor und GraKa)
Edit2: aber es fehlt eine SSD. auch wenn es beschrieben wird wie toll es ist eine drinn zu haben sehe ich keine in dem Datenblatt

Mensch hätte nicht gedacht das die Entscheidung so schwer wird ^^

und noch eine dumme frage vllt: 
auch wenn alle schreiben 16gb RAM brauchst du nicht, ich habe aber das Gefühl das ich es vor Jahren schon mal das selbe gehört habe nur mit eben 4gb RAM brauchst du nicht. ist es aus irgendeinem Grund unwahrscheinlich das die 16gb ausgeschöpft werden in der Zukunft?

danke!


----------



## iTzZent (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Mehr wie 4GB braucht man auch heute nicht... 

Und ja, es fehlt ne SSD, die kostet aber nicht sonderlich viel... dafür gibt es ne deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte samt besserer CPU. Für 1599,- ist das schon ein recht gutes Angebot... für mein Geschmack allerdings deutlich zu teuer, da man die Leistung der GTX880M nun wirklich nicht benötigt...

Sehr interessant ist eigentlich an dem Angebot das Display... sämmtliche Händler schreiben "FullHD Display", dabei müsste es sicheigentlich um ein WQHD+ IPS-Display mit 2880x1620 Pixel handeln, denndas 3K am Ende der Produktnummer weist dadrauf hin. So ist es zumindest beim GT60. Laut MSI gibt es das GT70 aber nicht mit nem 3K Display... 

Das Angebot finde ich da schon deutlich interessanter: MSI Gaming Notebook GT60-2PE8H11FD + i7-4810MQ + GTX880M 8GB GDDR5 + 15,6" WQHD+ | eBay

+ defintiv ein 3K Display
+ 16GB Ram
+ inkl 128GB mSATA SSD

Das GT60 entspricht eigentlich 1:1 dem GT70, nur das Display 15.6" statt 17.3" hat. Mainboard und die restliche Ausstattung sind komplett identisch... gleiches Kühlsystem, gleiches Netzteil etc.

btw: das MSI GT*72 *kommt auch bald raus. Leichter und leiser wird es... dank Alu & DualFan. http://www.notebookcheck.com/MSI-zeigt-17-3-Zoll-Gaming-Notebook-GT72.118178.0.html


----------



## Androlus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Ich habe grade bei One.de noch ein Notebook ausgesucht und dann weiter aufgestockt:
- One Gamestar Notebook Pro 17 +1399EUR
- NB Grafik Notebook K73/K56/K33 Notebook Barebone
- ZUB Zubehör Gamestar Logo
- PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook)
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4810MQ 4x 2.80 GHz	+ 89.99EUR
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (1x 8192MB)	+ 4.99EUR
- NB 1. Festplatte 1000GB SATA III 5400 Western Digital Blue Mobile	+ 19.99EUR
- NB 2. Festplatte 120GB SATA III Samsung 840 EVO SSD	+ 34.99EUR
- NB WLAN Mobile WLAN Killer Wireless-N 1202 2x2 Wifi + Bluetooth 4.0	+ 19.99EUR
- NB 1. Laufwerk Blu-Ray Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert	- 55EUR
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support
Summe: 1513.95EUR

es ist eine "6144 MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M" drinn und ich kann es leider nicht ändern ansonsten würde ich das ding so nehmen
was würdet ihr sagen ? ist die GTX 880M mit 8192MB wesentlich besser und zunkuftsicherer?


----------



## iTzZent (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Na da kannst denn auch gleich das Medion nehmen... Medion Erazer X7829, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB (MD98774/30017330) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ 2 Jahre Garantie
+ inkl Windows 8.1 samt Datenträger für eine frische Installation
+ besseres Kühlsystem (GT70 halt)
+ deutliches besseres Soundsystem (GT70 halt)
- minimal langsamere CPU welche aber mehr als ausreicht...

Oder halt das GT70 ohne SSD für 1399,- , denn die kann jeder Laie selber nachrüsten: http://geizhals.at/de/msi-gt70-2pc87fd-001763-sku72-a1112532.html 

Oder ein deutlich leiseres und kühleres Gerät, wie das http://geizhals.at/de/asus-rog-g750js-t4065h-90nb04m1-m00670-a1061296.html

Sicher ist die GTX880M besser, das siehst du nunmal in den Vergleichslisten wie z.B.  Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ Aber dafür kostet sie auch deutlich mehr... ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das eine GTX870M locker ausreicht. Nur wenn man für ca. 100Euro mehr denn gleich noch 3K Display und eine 8GB GTX880M bekommt... da würde ich nicht lange überlegen 

MSI GT60-2PE8H11FD3K (0016F4-SKU55) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4810MQ, 4x 2.80GHz • RAM: *8GB* •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD + *128GB SSD* • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray (BD-ROM),  DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M, 8GB, HDMI, Mini  DisplayPort • *Display: 15.6", 2880x1620, non-glare, IPS* • Anschlüsse: 3x  USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth  4.0 • Cardreader: 7in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro/XD) • Webcam:  1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen •  Gewicht: 3.50kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1584Euro inkl Versand (PayPal)*

Trotz 15.6" Display wirkt das Gerät deutlich grösser. Ich nutze den gleichen Barebone schon seit einigen Jahren... Man kann es ehr mit einem normalen 17.3" Gerät vergleichen... die sind sogar noch manchmal kleiner 

Und ob die Grafikkarte nun 3, 6 oder 8GB VRAM hat... das ist alles nur Marketing... mehr wie 3GB werden eh nie genutzt.


----------



## JudgeQ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

So sorry das ich nicht Antworten konnte bin aber von So-Fr. in der Kaserne und da hab ich kaum Empfang bzw. per Smartphone schreibe ich auch nicht gern 
Und danke für die Antworten ^^

So da mein schöner langer Text plötzlich leider verschwunden ist da ich per Maus leider "zurück" gedrückt habe schreib ich es nun ganz kurz -.-

Und noch dazu ob Leise/Laut oder Leicht/Schwer ist mir wirklich egal - Mir ist die Kühlung WICHTIG!!! 
Also ruhig 3Kg mehr und ruhig paar Dezibel lauter aber dafür eine bessere Kühlung!!!
Und kein 3K Display!!!
Die GTX 880M 8GB muss auch nicht sein die GraKa soll gut sein wird aber auch recht warm - da sollte ja die GTX 870M wohl doch etwas Kühler sein?

So nun Showdown welchen würdet Ihr mir nun am meisten, von den Vieren, Empfehlen:

MSI GT70-2PC87FD (001763-SKU72) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+Preis
+Tastatur schön Bunt beleuchtet 
-keine SSD kein Blu-Ray Laufwerk

ASUS ROG G750JS-T4065H (90NB04M1-M00670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+1,5TB
+Blu-Ray
+soll sehr gut Kühlen
-keine SSD

Medion Erazer X7829, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB (MD98774/30017330) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und wo bitte ist der Hacken bei dem Medion Erazer nun - 16GB RAM, 128GB SSD, 1 TB Festplatte... Der hat eigentlich das gleiche bzw. mehr als die anderen und kostet Weniger? - Der Kühlt sicher bescheiden? - Oder was ist das los?

</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gamestar Notebook Pro 17 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
Bei den One habe ich bis jetzt nicht grad gutes gelesen also über "One" die sollen irgendwie mal gutes Verkaufen und mal nur schrott?


So hoffe noch das letzte mal Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## iTzZent (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Das X7829 kühlt genauso wie das GT70, da es das gleiche Gerät ist, nur halt mit blauer Tastaturbeleuchtung (MSI hat 3 Farben). Der Rest ist komplett identisch... Es steht halt kein MSI drauf, daher ist es günstiger... Das Medion ist in deinem Fall echt die beste Wahl. Viel Leistung, viel Ausstattung, anständige Qualität und das für "passendes" Geld.

Das Asus ROG hat mit Abstand das beste Kühlsystem... es ist aber auch am teuersten und recht extrem schwer

Eine SSD kann man IMMER nachrüsten, das sollte man sogar, da man dann weiss, was man da wirklich im Rechner hat... BluRay kann man auch nachrüsten, passende Laufwerke gibt es für um die 50Euro.

Vom One.de lasse in diesem Fall einfach mal die Finger.


----------



## JudgeQ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Alles klar. - Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort *Thumbs up!* ^_^

Also "extrem Schwer" da kann man sich drum streiten 4,8kg das geht mehr als i.O. "Schwer" würde ich ab ca.6-8Kg sagen werde es wohl eh nicht lange am stück oder über mehrere Tage mit mir herumtragen ^^


Also nun der Entspurt noch einmal.
Nach deiner Meinung wäre der Medion Erazer X7829 das beste Notebook für mich, ok... wann wäre dann das ASUS ROG besser für mich?

Medion Erazer X7829 
+ Preis ~70€ günstiger 
+ 128GB SSD
+ 2x soviel RAM (16GB RAM)
+/- Gewicht da die 980g für mich nicht von Bedeutung sind 
+/- MINIMAL bessere CPU
- Der Preis macht mich stutzig für diese Hardware
- Bin mir bei Medion irgendwie nicht sicher?

Asus ROG G750JS
+ 1,5TB Festplatte (500GB Mehr)
+ Kühlung mit Abstand die Beste
+/- 3D-Ready für mich aber unwichtig
- 8GB weniger RAM
- keine SSD 
- MINIMAL schwächere CPU
- Teurerer Preis ~70€ obwohl SSD fehlt und RAM weniger ausfällt


Was wäre nun wichtiger die bessere Kühlung oder die Minimal bessere CPU und 8GB RAM mehr?  
Wie du ja sagtest die SSD kann ich ja nachrüsten die paar € gehen da noch i.O.


----------



## iTzZent (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Hier ein Testbericht vom Medion: Test Medion Erazer X7825 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests da aber noch in mit älterer Hardware. Das Gehäuse, Kühlsystem und dessen Werte etc sind aber komplett identisch.
Hier ein Testbericht vom Asus: Test Asus G750JS-T4064H Gaming-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Medion ist halt einer der grössten Notebookreseller von MSI Barebones, daher können sie die Geräte auch günstiger verkaufen. Ich selber habe 2 Medion Geräte der Erazer Serie (das X6811 von meiner Frau und das X6819 habe ich selber) und bin damit recht zufrieden. 

2 ganz grosse Nachteile des Asus habe ich allerdings vergessen ! 

*1.* Das Asus lässt sich nicht reinigen, man muss das komplette Gerät zerlegen, um an die Heatpipelamellen kommen zu können, denn die verstauben nach ca. 12-24 Monaten bei solch einem Gerät extrem. Beim Medion gibt es eine grosse Revisionsklappe wo man schnell und einfach an den Lüfter ran kommt, welcher denn mit nur nur noch einer Schraube befestigt ist.
*2.* kann man beim Medion die Grafikkarte sowie die CPU irgendwann auswechseln, da beides gesteckt ist. Beim Asus kann man weder CPU noch Grafikkarte austauschen, weil beides auf die Platine gelötet ist (wodurch die besseren Kühlleistungen zu Stande kommen).

Und ob nun 1.5TB oder 1TB vorhanden sind.... ich habe nur 750GB (+128GB SSD) in meinem Gerät und bekomme diese gerade so voll...


----------



## Androlus (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

ich bestelle mir die Tage auch den Medion, ich habe das Gefühl das da die beste Preis Leistung geboten wird zumindestens bei dem Preisbereich.

trotzdem finde ich es irgendwie unheimlich, hätte nicht gedacht das ich mal Medion kaufen würde. Na ich berichte dann nochmal wenn es da ist wie es alles so ist.

Und vielen dank für die tolle beratung


----------



## iTzZent (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Als ich damals mein Medion X6819 für 1049Euro gekauft habe (i7-2670QM, 12GB DDR3, 640GB 7200u/min HDD, 15.6" FullHD Glare Display, GTX570M) gab es genau das baugleiche MSI GT683DXR für 1299Euro, nur das dort 8GB Ram, ein mattes Display und 750GB 5400u/min HDD vorhanden waren. Somit war die Sache klar 

Alternativ hat Medion auch gerade das X7831 für *1899,-* rausgebracht, mit einer Extremausstattung.... 



> MEDION® ERAZER® X7831 (MD98778) PCGH Jubiläumsedition
> Intel®  Core™ i7-4710MQ Prozessor, Windows 8.1, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 880M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 1.000 GB Festplatte, 512 GB Solid State Drive, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung,  Dolby® Home Theater™ , 43,9 cm/17,3’’ mattes Full-HD Display


Alternativ wäre da noch das X7827 für *1599,- *mit einer GTX780M, welche schon deutlich schneller wie die GTX870M ist. Die restliche Ausstattung ist identisch zum X7829.


> MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)
> Intel® Core™ i7-4700MQ Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 780M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 1.000 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung,  Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’ mattes Full-HD Display,  kostenloses Update auf Windows 8.1 verfügbar



Als B-Ware direkt von Medion bekommt man das X7827 sogar schon für 1299,- MEDION ERAZER X7827 MD 98417 Notebook 17,3"/43,9cm i7 1TB 16GB 128GB SSD Full HD | eBay
"Als B-Ware werden Verkaufsartikel bezeichnet, die nicht mehr original  verpackt sind, bzw. bei denen die Originalverpackung beschädigt wurde  oder fehlte. Ebenfalls gehören hierzu Artikel, die nur einmal ausgepackt und  vorgeführt, bzw. vom Kunden angesehen wurden, sowie Retouren aus dem  Versandhandel. Die Artikel weisen keine oder eher geringfügige optische Mängel (leichte  Gebrauchsspuren) auf, die keinen Einfluss auf die Funktionsfähigkeit  des Gerätes haben."

Hier siehst du, welches Spiel wie mit welcher Grafikkarte läuft: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## JudgeQ (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Ok bin mir nun fast sicher das ich mir den Medion Erazer hole entweder den X7829 oder wenn schon denn schon mit der besseren Grafikkarte den X7827 für ~100€ mehr mal schauen.

@Androlus
bei mir dauert das sicher noch paar Wochen bis ich Ihn mir bestelle, da derzeit keine Zeit zum Spielen vorhanden ist, wäre also Super wenn du hier mal berichten kannst wie er sich so anstellt.

Bin nämlich auch noch etwas verunsichert da es ein "Medion" ist und kurz google benutz in Foren gelandet und nicht gerade schnell was Positives gefunden leider aber sehr viele Leute die Negativ darüber schreiben 
Hoffe die spinnen nur.

@ All
Danke euch allen für die tolle Beratung - wird bei mir noch etwas dauern bis ich mir nun endlich ein Notebook bestell, da ich leider nun einige Wochen mehr als genug zu tun haben werde aber melde mich dann auch kurz zurück welches ich mir nun geholt habe 
Bin aber grad echt auf dem Medion fixiert wegen dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis möchte nur verstehen was alle anderen dagegen haben >.<


----------



## iTzZent (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für ~1500€ gesucht!*

Also ich nutze, wie schon erwähnt, schon einige Jahre Medion Gamingnotebooks. Es sind ja nach wie vor MSI Geräte... einzig das X6811/X6812 hat Probleme mit der Netzteilbuchse (womit auch viele Leute Probleme haben), dies war aber ein Konstruktionsfehler Seitens MSI und wurde ab dem X6813 behoben (ab Sandybridge). Wenn jemand noch andere negative Punkte kennt, soll er sie ruhig niederschreiben.... wenn dann sind es die gleichen, die auch ein GT Serie Gerät von MSI hat.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich gerade das X7825 (mit GTX770M, sonst identisch mit den o.g. X78** Geräten) fertig gemacht, für meinen Arbeitskollegen. Der ist total begeistert von dem Gerät.


----------

